# Panasonic Lumix G1



## Richf (Apr 26, 2008)

http://www.panasonic.co.uk/html/en_GB/1567142/index.html

anyone played with one of these ???

I have a Lumix compact and i love it , i'm thinking of replacing my Canon EOS D60 and lenses and replacing it with this little lightweight beauty


----------



## STBlue (Jan 27, 2008)

not really big on cameras but I have just bought one of these

http://www.panasonic.co.uk/html/en_...per+Zoom/DMC-FZ28/Overview/1258590/index.html

really impressed with it.

try trusted reviews to see what it is like.


----------



## Richf (Apr 26, 2008)

Its doing well on reveiws but personal experiences are always good as well 

I like the fact you can still swap lenses as i do a fair amount of distance stuff 

But i'm not photographer either


----------



## jordanogrady (Sep 13, 2008)

Went into jessops to have a look at this as the advert has got me wanting a digital SLR camera, They said that the accessories are a nightmare to get hold of at the moment as the camera is new.... didnt really mention the quality or anything! I'm guessing its a good starter for a newbie to have a play round with! 

I'm trying to hold off buying the canon 500D at the moment! The video ability for me is something extra that I would love to have... doesnt have to be HD video, but I like the idea of it!


----------



## jordanogrady (Sep 13, 2008)

see also

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=120758

Posted a short while back with a typo in title


----------



## Richf (Apr 26, 2008)

ahh thats why i couldnt find it


----------



## Richf (Apr 26, 2008)

Comet were stocking most of the goodies inc the big lens


----------



## jordanogrady (Sep 13, 2008)

Richf said:


> Comet were stocking most of the goodies inc the big lens


Didnt go in there, I fancy he canon 500D now tho! Kinda set my heart on it! Already got a film canon, so the lense should fit it too!

Jordan


----------



## Richf (Apr 26, 2008)

Try before you buy Canon are sneaky sometimes the lens will fit but it wont focus automatically


----------



## jordanogrady (Sep 13, 2008)

Just been into dixons and spoke to a guy behind the counter! He said the HD video on the SLR's is a bit of a gimmick, and that if you use it, you will eventually mess the camera up, due to over heating and so on... 

Advised me on the nikon d60, said it is better priced, and would suit my needs more.... and to be honnest i kinda like it! 

Everyone I have spoken to prefers the nikon's over canon, people have said they are just sharper images! 

So I may go find me a D60! Any one know the best place?? also maybe with another lense with a bit of distance to it..... not loads! 

Jordan


----------



## PaulGTI (Oct 21, 2006)

jordanogrady said:


> Everyone I have spoken to prefers the nikon's over canon, people have said they are just sharper images!


If you go on photography forums you will find many threads on the canon - nikon debate.

From my opinion, both are fairly equal and would go with either what feels best to you, or if anyone you know has either that you can "borrow" their lens`s.

Paul.

PS Canon rules.


----------



## Dave^ (Mar 22, 2007)

jordanogrady said:


> Just been into dixons and spoke to a guy behind the counter! He said the HD video on the SLR's is a bit of a gimmick, and that if you use it, you will eventually mess the camera up, due to over heating and so on...
> 
> Advised me on the nikon d60, said it is better priced, and would suit my needs more.... and to be honnest i kinda like it!
> 
> ...


http://www.offeroftheday.co.uk/sear...at=&order=percent+DESC;&brand=&shop=&x=44&y=8


----------



## Richf (Apr 26, 2008)

jordanogrady said:


> Just been into dixons and spoke to a guy behind the counter! He said the HD video on the SLR's is a bit of a gimmick, and that if you use it, you will eventually mess the camera up, due to over heating and so on...
> 
> Advised me on the nikon d60, said it is better priced, and would suit my needs more.... and to be honnest i kinda like it!
> 
> ...


For a newbie do you think you will really see any difference??

serious question btw


----------



## jordanogrady (Sep 13, 2008)

Richf said:


> For a newbie do you think you will really see any difference??
> 
> serious question btw


To start off with probably not no......


----------



## jordanogrady (Sep 13, 2008)

Dave^ said:


> http://www.offeroftheday.co.uk/sear...at=&order=percent+DESC;&brand=&shop=&x=44&y=8


Is that the cheapest offer arround? Been looking at these all night LOL


----------



## Dave^ (Mar 22, 2007)

jordanogrady said:


> Is that the cheapest offer arround? Been looking at these all night LOL


not sure, but it's a good starting point :thumb:


----------



## jordanogrady (Sep 13, 2008)

Dave^ said:


> not sure, but it's a good starting point :thumb:


There is 2 on ebay that i've got my eye on at the moment, used but fairley new! for a bit less than that so gonna bide my time!


----------



## Dave^ (Mar 22, 2007)

have you had a look on TalkPhotography? see what's on offer there.....


----------



## jordanogrady (Sep 13, 2008)

Dave^ said:


> have you had a look on TalkPhotography? see what's on offer there.....


No mate, I havnt. I'll have a look mate, cheers!

Jordan


----------

